# Whats your pet?



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

i have a cat and 2 gerbils. I do not have a dog and never will, i hate dogs. wat do you have?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ww23, I have 10 standard wirehaired dachshunds (aka, Doxies).


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

10!? Wow, thats impressive! I have a green iguana named Andre, and a beautiful leopard gecko named Ace


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Three Himalayan cats.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

One dog, named Charlie by my bro . It's a golden-retriever. 
Does my Mac count?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Cat Cleocatra, Goldfish Fishie.


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

I forgot to say my gerbils names are Dot and Dash  and my cat has no real name, we just call him kitty, or cat.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

a=g, to be fair, four of the doxies are adults and 6 are puppies from the two oldest adult dachshunds. We have sold two, keeping a male and a female and trying to sell two others to the right homes.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

3 cats--Coby, Rocky and Blue. All mongrels. 
-Coby's a short-haired brown tabby
-Rocky's a medium-haired silver tabby
-Blue is a long-haired dilute calico (she's part Maine ****) and has twice the shedding power of the other two combined.

There is way too much fur in my place.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have 5 adorable little guinea pigs. I had only one girl last year but my stupid roommate thought it would be neat to see what it was like to put his boy with my girl so she had three babies and then he decided to abandon his, so now I'm stuck, but they are really adorable little babies.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

1 cat (black and white)
1 dog (german shepard)
Several fish (mainly tetras)

I used to have a lot of salt water fish but i decided to take that tank out of comission for a while....to much work and too expensive.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doxie names:
Rootie (the father of the pups)
Daisy (the mother of the pups)
Abby (the aunt of the pups)
Jack (the uncle of the pups, and Abby's brother)
The puppies:
Rosie (we are keeping her)
Casey (we are keeping him)
Figgy Duff (he has been sold)
Sally (she has been sold)
Gus
Huck


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Are Gus and Huck for sale?


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Just got a new puppy last month for my kids for Christmas. German Shepherd and we call her Storm. Suits her and most puppies I would think.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, Gus and Huck are "maybe show dogs", with Sally the only dog that shall not be shown. Thus, they either go to a show home (the mom has her Canadian and US championships, and the dad his Canadian championship), or to a home that just wants a standard wirehaired dachshund as a pet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bosco, I wanted to name Huck either Bosco or Storm. Small worldn'est pas?


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

One cat, around 21 years old who arrived as a foster cat Christmas 1986; and over 30 teddy bears plus their pet dogs & beaver. The cat does the most shedding.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Community tank with a lovely FireEel who begs for food and a newly acquired Aibo.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

dona83 said:


> I have 5 adorable little guinea pigs. I had only one girl last year but my stupid roommate thought it would be neat to see what it was like to put his boy with my girl so she had three babies and then he decided to abandon his, so now I'm stuck, but they are really adorable little babies.


I had guinea pigs in my younger days and they are arguably the best rodent pet.
They recognize you and are affectionate.

We used to let ours out all weekend long, while we went to the cottage, to "graze" in the backyard and they would return to their cage in the garage each day.

Currently have a cat that I rescued from my local golf course.
Her name? "Bogey," what else?


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Bosco, I wanted to name Huck either Bosco or Storm. Small worldn'est pas?





Small and funny.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bosco, Huck is the doxie pup with the most dark brown, thus Bosco, the chocolate drink. Storm was my second selection because he is always stirring up the paper in their X-Pen, much like a storm. I started to call him Obi Wan when we could not come up with a name. Then, Huckleberry Hound, and then Huck, was decided upon by my son.

My wife is from Calgary, and when she came here to St.John's, her dad, who once owned a ranch and raised prime cattle, told her to "get a long little doggie"..............and doxies are certainly long and short dogs.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong but were "doxies" bred to hunt burrowing animals? If so, which ones in particular?

My sister-in law picked the name from the X-Men (?) and since she gave the kids the dog as a present I thought I'd go along. Storm sure suits a puppy.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bosco, dachshund in German mean "badger dog". They were bred to hunt badgers and wolverines. They have courage, and need it, especially to dig in and try to grab a badger by the nose and pull it out of its burrow. There are not too many badgers here in St.John's, so these are house pets and show dogs.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

My mother's daschund (I was in high school at the time) was a terrific hunter of rats (a single shake of her head would snap a rat's neck) and of ground hogs. She would enter the burrow to drive out the groundhog and then circle and harry it keeping it in the open until it tired - then she would rush in and shake it to death. She kept our large gardens clear of groundhogs!! the sheds clear of rats!! These daschunds are tough, tough customers when given field experience. I was lucky enough to grow up around dogs 'in the field' as they say, and am saddened when I watch these dog shows where the animals' intelligence, power and creativity are, in fact, stifled.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

1 dog here...although it has taken many years of convincing (we all have allergies and had to find a suitable dog). We love our miniature schnauzer, Pippin.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray, there are still "Field Trials" for doxies, in which they have to find and retrieve a pretend badger. They navigate below ground in premade burrows, which have all sorts of twists and turns and dead ends. It is a time trial.


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

One dog: A Cavalier King Charles Spaniel named Java who is ten. 
Often seen in Victorian paintings as lap dogs/lap warmers
One cat: Named Lydia. Found in an alley as a kitten five years ago. Probably 
dumped there and took ages before she would let anyone touch her. 
Named after Lydia in the movie Beetlejuice.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ena, a properly groomed Cavalier King Charles Spaniel is one of the nicest looking dogs, at least in my humble opinion.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh NO!!! The cats are winning.

Shouldn't Dr.G's 10 doxies (I love that word) count as 10 votes?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Bosco said:


> Shouldn't Dr.G's 10 doxies (I love that word) count as 10 votes?


They barely count as one dog....


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

One Bearded Collie named Chloe, age 12.5.
Two Cavaliers: Daisy, brown and white ( called Blenheim in Cavaliers ) age 10 and Lili, tricolour age 5.

While Cavaliers are bright, sweet, and fun and easy to live with, Beardies -- who a friend once described as "a career, not a dog" -- are my true love. I bred and showed them for many years and this is the first time since my first one I have only had one Beardie. She is the great-great-great-great granddaughter of my foundation bitch. I dread the day when she leaves me.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Dogs Good - Cats Bad.*

<-- Jacqueline Bouvier Kennedy Onassis Jr.
Jack RussellTerrier-Parson Jack Russell Terrier Cross.
(Smooth Coat)
And if we don't adopt some human children soon, I'm going to get a bunch more Jack Russells Terriers!


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

My cat Whisky - getting to be a big 12lb cat......









And some of my fishies

















The dempsy is around 7" long and the congo tetras (all twenty of them) are 3.5" long. They got a bit more growing to do. Maybe another 1/2" or so. They are all in a 120 gallon with a couple other inhabitants like 4 clown loaches and a 4" long Firemouth. Nobody bothers each other. I'm lucky I guess  The cat does sit in front of the tank and watch which is very cool.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ArtistSeries said:


> They barely count as one dog....


:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bosco, I only have one vote, regardless of the number of dogs I own.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, come here and say that the doxies are not real dogs. Granted, an animal that is three times as long as they are high might be seen like a freak of nature, and they far outnumber the number of badgers in most communities, but they are loving pets. Hold one of the pups in your lap and you shall be hooked. Trust me on this reality of canine cuddling.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> I had guinea pigs in my younger days and they are arguably the best rodent pet.
> They recognize you and are affectionate.
> 
> We used to let ours out all weekend long, while we went to the cottage, to "graze" in the backyard and they would return to their cage in the garage each day.
> ...


Oh I love my guinea pigs, I can't wait for the weather to dry up so I can take them to the park to graze (non pesitcide sprayed park of course). I don't leave them alone but I usually set them down and read a book and they won't stray more than 3 feet away from me. If they sense danger they'll try to get under me to hide. The only quibble I have is that they can't be potty trained but they're fairly clean otherwise.


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

i'm not one to start a fight, but i realy hate dogs. they cost alot of money and some are way too friendly and some are just plain evil. you can never tell whats gonna happen next with them. Evil little things!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ww23, you have never seem my doxie puppies. Five minutes with them and they would change your mind...............and melt your heart.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> ww23, you have never seem my doxie puppies. Five minutes with them and they would change your mind...............and melt your heart.


hummm no.....

I'm not disputing the therapeutic effects of animals just that some breed/kinds just don't do it....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, if I could post some pics here I think I would be able to change your mind as well.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

duosonic said:


> One cat, around 21 years old who arrived as a foster cat Christmas 1986;


I think that your pet chooses you, not the other way around. 21 years for a cat is a long time, it's longer than most relationships. My cat lasted the 21 years also and she was a stray also.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I've got 1 dog, and 3 cats!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> AS, if I could post some pics here I think I would be able to change your mind as well.


Dr. G, I have seen doxies - and your pictures - Really not for me at all.
Presently I have a Brittany and I have a Toller arriving shortly, so you may understand that doxies do not appeal to me. If it was up to me, some breeds would be culled out of existence...


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

dona83 said:


> I have 5 adorable little guinea pigs. I had only one girl last year but my stupid roommate thought it would be neat to see what it was like to put his boy with my girl so she had three babies and then he decided to abandon his, so now I'm stuck, but they are really adorable little babies.


I have a 20 gallon tank which current has 2 albino frogs, and 3 2" platties. I also have a guinea pig, Beatrix.

I had a friend pet sitting my guinea pig for me while I was in Euopre over the summer, and I was terrified that she was going to come back pregnant. Thankfully, her guinea pig was really old, and didn't take too much interest in Beatrix.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

webwiz23 said:


> i'm not one to start a fight, but i realy hate dogs. they cost alot of money and some are way too friendly and some are just plain evil. you can never tell whats gonna happen next with them. Evil little things!


Well you did start this thread and you have your right to your opinion but given the lengthy history of dogs and humans, the relative costs of any animal if cared for properly and the fact that the behaviour of pets is typically reflective of their owners, your hatred of dogs is a tad irrational. If you've had bad experiences, that's unfortunate, but don't paint them all with the same brush.

Having a pet supposedly improves your life expectancy. I can well believe it although the benefit is likely off-set by sharing a house with in-laws.....


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

is it just me or do those poll numbers add up to a lot more than 100%?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> is it just me or do those poll numbers add up to a lot more than 100%?


Is it just me or are dogs and cats also "small furry animals"?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Is it just me or are dogs and cats also "small furry animals"?


depends how close you shave your animal


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> is it just me or do those poll numbers add up to a lot more than 100%?


Why is that?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

because the conservatives are winning, the world doesn't make any sense anymore, were all gonna DIEEEE, oh no!!!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

comprehab said:


> Why is that?


You are forgetting that this has many possible answers, as I for example answered by checking 2 boxes. I added another percent or so.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

I used to have a Beta named iFish, in my MacQuarium (converted Mac Plus). Then there was a goldfish, also named iFish, then another Beta (iFish)... you get the idea.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

yea thank goodness I mean a guinea pig can have a litter of 1 to eight piggies. Guinea pigs do take a lot of effort to take care and I didn't want to give them away for that reason, I don't want my babies to live a short and horrible life. My original guinea pig the mom's name is Bunny, the dad's name is Toru, and the two daughters Daisy and Cinnamon, and the one son Mocha. I built a two storey cage for them, the two boys on the bottom floor (for obvious reasons, if I put them on the top floor and they'll find a way sooner or later to jump down to the bottom floor), and the three girls on the top floor. Each of the floors are a very spacious 8 sq. ft and the cages were handmade using Coroplast & Cubes (check http://www.cavycages.com/). I'll send pictures later.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> is it just me or do those poll numbers add up to a lot more than 100%?


Each bar is independent because people can have more than one type of pet. So each percentage should be taken as the percentage of poll respondents who have that type of animal.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Two dogs
Snickers is a German Shepard
Sam is a West Highland terrier

1 Cat
Arwen is a black short haired domestic

1 Hampster

Zippy is a teddy bear hamster.

I feel sad for those who hate dogs as they will never know the joy that comes from a dogs unconditional love and loyalty.

Cats are hilarious and also wonderful companions.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, it sounds like you have room for one doxie puppy in your life.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

The house has room and the other animals would accept. I would love one - but I am at work all day and a puppy needs too much attention right now that I just couldn't give.................it would be soo neat though.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, I am sending you one of the puppies via Doxie Express for a trial run. Keep her for about a month or two to see what having a doxie is all about and you shall not be disappointed. You shall never again have to worry about being attacked by badgers.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

2 dogs, 1 cat, many very large spiders


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

spiders..............***SHUDDER********* SCREAM!*****


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

A cat and 17 fish.

When we eventually have a yard, likely a dog too.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Carex, I am with Cameo on this one. What sort of spiders do you have as a pet???

I should admit that I allow all spiders to live outside in my back yard, and to spin their webs. I find that mist on a spider's web is beautiful.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

If they are outside ........they can be considered safe, I will leave them to their duties...........inside.....history. They give me the creeps - if found in my bedroom (these hideous transparent ones seem to live in my house somewhere) then I end up tearing apart my bed to make sure none are wandering around. I ended up once getting bit by one that was under my pillow - I know it was a spider as the bite woke me up, my arm had been under the pillow and when I turned on the light and lifted the pillow up.......there was the ugly little sucker. I will take a mouse or a snake anyday.........spiders? uuuuuughhhhhhhh!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, little house spiders, either inside or outside, are fine. If they are inside, I just carefully transport them outside. However, I have a feeling that Carex is talking about BIG spiders.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, my visions weren't pretty.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, I could take spiders indoors more than I could snakes.


----------



## mbaldwin (Jan 20, 2003)

webwiz23 said:


> i'm not one to start a fight, but i realy hate dogs. they cost alot of money and some are way too friendly and some are just plain evil. you can never tell whats gonna happen next with them. Evil little things!


Heh. I feel the same way about cats (except the friendly part).

Personally, I can't imagine life without Duncan, my Bernese Mountain Dog.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Cameo, I am sending you one of the puppies via Doxie Express for a trial run.


Sounds like you are having problems finding takers....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, we have takers, but either they have the money but cannot provide a good home (so we decline the sale) or they don't have the money. We did make a special offer to a neighbor who did not have the money but could provide a great home, but after she said yes, she then declined for personal reasons. Being the only breeded of standard wirehaired dachshunds in Atlantic Canada, my wife feels that she has a responsibility to place these pups in good homes.

Breeding dogs is a money losing proposition. However, when you are there from conception to birth and then help in the birth, and see the pups grow, breeding has its perks.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr. G, I do understand that breeders rarely make any money. I have found many breeders to be a very strange bunch. The way they "baby" their animals is either moving or rather annoying (depends on what side of the fence you are). 

I was on a waiting list for over two years for a particular breed. On a newsgroup of breeders that I lurked, I would read about how most breeders try to get their pets in show or hunting homes. Seems to me a lot of good families are missing out because of a elistist view. During my waiting time, I was asked to go to social gatherings, events, volunteer functions amongst other hoops...
In the end I stay screw it voiced my opinions. Surprisingly, what I related was echoed by many. Both breeders and potential owners felt that a lot of this best of breed was a farce. One breeder told me I did not "deserve" a dog because I was not going to show it. My Britanny has received field training (and continues) but I will not hunt with it (I don't believe in hunting) but he does get daily training, x2 daily walks, long weekend trips in the woods - just no shows.... I was not high on breeders list of desirable owner, only because of their prejudices (no hunting, no shows). 

I don't understand why breeder all charge the same price for any puppy when they are of different "quality". Or, that you have to get the "dog" they want you to get - sorry I may not like the runt of the litter...

A neighbour of mine fits the perfect profile for a dog owner. He purchase a great dog that is going to waste because the family cannot/have the time to train him properly. The poor beast is dying of boredom. Some breeds to need to be challenged. 

As for your babies, I'm sure that you will find a good home. Daschhunds do have particularities (precaustion because of their backs) and they are harder to train than some breeds.


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2002)

5 Tarantulas at home in Buchans, as they are family pets (my Dad has begun collecting them) but nothing with me up here in St. Anthony, unless you count dust bunnies.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, my wife researched breeders for over two years before deciding upon a breeder in Chicago. This is where we got our four adult doxies, and the two eldest are the parents of the six pups. 

My wife charges differently for a person who is going to show the dog, or just someone who wants a pedigree doxie as a pet. We just have to make sure that they go to a good home.

We don't charge what other breeders charge (we charge less), and we even charge hundreds of dollars less than Pets Unlimited which sell "whole breed" dogs from NB or PQ "puppy mills". $1000 for a doxie pup, with the mom having earned her CKC and AKC championships, and the father having his CKC championship, is not outlandish. We could probably charge more if the pups were ready to go to someone's home in June or July. Luckily, most of our pups are paper trained already, but some people don't want to buy a dog in the dead of winter. 

Still, as my wife has done three times, three people were found to be unacceptable since they could not provide a good home for the pups.

It sounds like you provide a fine and loving home for your Britanny, so you know the type of person we are looking for re our doxie pups.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Josh, yes, the Buchans Five, who, next to the Quinlan Quints (of 22 Minutes Fame) are known throughout NL. However, these are trained Tarantulas, and while they are only able to do the traditional Tarantula tricks, they make excellent guards for some of the finest jewelers in St.John's.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, re your comment that "Daschhunds do have particularities (precaustion because of their backs) and they are harder to train than some breeds", the mini doxie line is the type of doxie that has back problems, because they don't have the bone structure to carry any excess weight, and don't do well on stairs. Standard dachshunds are not prone to back problems unlesss they are overweight. They are smart dogs, but are stubborn, and thus, are not apt to do "tricks".


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr. G, my point is that all dog breeds have pros/cons. Potential owners should examine what fits their lifestyle. This includes potential health problems. 
Certain traits are know to Dachshund - one being "Dachshund paralysis"
http://www.drwp.net/links.html
http://www.dodgerslist.com/


> The inability to walk can develop suddenly (with or without history of injury) in dogs due to the rupture of an intervertebral disc, especially in certain breeds like the Dachshund. Paralysis of this type should be considered a life-threatening emergency and your veterinarian or an emergency facility should be consulted immediately.


http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=370&S=1&SourceID=20


> Dachshunds are in general a healthy breed. The more frequent health problems are:
> Disc disease and disc injuries which can result in paralysis. Owners should use caution while handling, and not allow their Dachshund to jump from: Cars, furniture, beds, arms, etc. They also must be kept at a healthy weight.


http://www.rescueeverydog.org/dachshund_breed.html
So living up 7 flights of stairs and expecting your dog to climb/descent those stair everyday, well a Dachshund may not appreciate the exercise as much as you.
http://www.rescueeverydog.org/dachshund_breed.html


> <b>Personality:</b>
> They are happiest when they are with people. They love to cuddle and be close. If a human lap is not available they like to burrow under blankets. They are very entertaining and tend to be interactive with the people they love.
> 
> <b>Why are these dogs typically in animal shelters?</b>
> ...


Not everyone is ready to commit to certain animals.

The intelligence of dogs is something that people easily get offended by.


> One of the more surprising things that this book points out is that, depending upon your life style, it may be more difficult to live with a more intelligent, rather than a less intelligent dog. To quote from the book:
> 
> An example of how an intelligent dog can use bad behavior to manipulate its owner comes from a single woman who owned a Miniature Poodle named "Arnold". She inadvertently trained it to urinate on her bed whenever she had a male guest stay over at her house. She interpreted this behavior as "jealousy" on Arnold's part. The real problem was that the dog was simply too smart.


http://www.stanleycoren.com/e_intelligence.htm

Detailed ranking can be found here:
http://www.petrix.com/dogint/intelligence.html
and Daschunds
Average Working/Obedience Intelligence (Obey First Command: 50% of the time or better.)
http://www.petrix.com/dogint/40-54.html

I personally don't believe in teaching dogs "tricks" but do promote natural abilities.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> but some people don't want to buy a dog in the dead of winter.
> 
> .



I'm one of those.

But my sister-in-law told my boys that she was giving them a puppy for Christmas. I tried to compromise and suggest that we wait until June but I surrendered to the tears.

Losing to make your children happy is winning in the end.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, you have gathered together an unique and eclectic array of web sites re doxies and other dogs. Very informative. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bosco, our problem was that Daisy went "into heat" at about Labor Day, and their gestation period is about two months. Thus, a late October litter was what we had. Still, it is one thing to go and get a puppy, it is another thing to give someone a puppy as a gift.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, I strongly agree with your concluding point, which I overlooked at first due to all the fine URLs, that "I personally don't believe in teaching dogs 'tricks' but do promote natural abilities."


----------



## iHalo (Sep 1, 2005)

3 cats:
-Sushi-Loud siamese, beautiful tabby markings.
-Whiskers-Quiet eater. Her day starting 12:01: Sleep for 5 hours, go outside, return, eat, repeat.
-Spud- My only guy, his tail was chopped off by previous abusive owners. Very timid.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

*Cats*

I have 2 cats at home the older one is a female by the name of Sassy very spunky and she is a excellent mouse catcher, when we 1st moved into our house we didn't know we had mice but Sassy once she saw a mouse she would wait upwards of 3 hours in the same spot waiting for the mouse to peak out again and when that happened game over mr. mouse. The 2nd one is Kimi he was abadoned by his mom near a walking path near our house, we found Kimi when he was just 2 days old along with his sister but she didn't make it and passed away no matter what my wife tried . Kimi is a trouble maker he excells at it and since my wife is the only mom he's ever known he has her wrapped around his paw and gets away with everything he does, once I found him on top of the desk where we had our old fish tank and he was fishing, one thing that Kimi does that I love is he plays fetch with any of his furry toy mice I'll throw them across the room and he'll happilly go fetch them all day.

Sassy on the left, Kimi on the right
<img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=1019&stc=1&d=1136484350">

Laterz


----------



## ComputerIdiot (Jan 8, 2004)

Three cats: Abigail, Bandit and Satch. Abby and Satch belonged to my sister and then-BIL; when the couple moved to the U.S. I offered to take the cats temporarily until they could come back and retrieve them. That was eight years ago. Somehow, lately, I'm suspecting that neither of them is coming back.  

Bandit was literally picked up off the streets ... an extraordinarily friendly stray.

All are now middle-aged and spend their time keeping the household staff -- that'd be me -- up to the mark.


----------



## ComputerIdiot (Jan 8, 2004)

*Speaking of cats...*

A nice fuzzy-warm story which may or may not be true...  

http://tinyurl.com/c8h3r


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My lovely longhaired black ladycat called "Moon" (short for "Moonshadow").

She always sits between my keyboard and my monitor when I'm at the computer. Has been there practically every minute of every one of my many posts here at ehmac. Sometimes she drapes herself across the back of my chair with her long furry black tail hanging down over my right shoulder while purring and drooling into my left ear. Sometimes she sits in my lap. And always purrs contentedly.

She follows me everywhere in the house. Wherever I am in this whole place, she is right there.

She is my best buddy. I love her to bits.

She seems to really like me....but I suppose it could be the expensive sushi tuna (19 bucks for 100 grams) or the freshly caught sockeye salmon that I feed her.

Whatever. I prefer to think of it as unconditional love from my very favorite four legged buddy. 

Works for me.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Here is one of Lucy and Riley. Unfortunately Lucy passed away this summer at too early an age due to kidney failure. :-( Very sad.

Riley is great cat who is very affectionate. He is a Maine **** and weighs in at 18 pounds.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

A Maine ****??

Lordy those things are BIG! And they sometimes have a real attitude as well. I bet nobody messes with that dude.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MacNutt said:


> A Maine ****??
> 
> Lordy those things are BIG! And they sometimes have a real attitude as well. I bet nobody messes with that dude.


He is an indoor cat so he doesn't get much opportunity to show his attitude.

You have to be careful when play fighting with him. If you piss him off too much he can be very difficult to contain. Quite scary actually.

For fun, he used to attack my wife's legs before bed. She couldn't fend him off on her own so I always had to chase him away. He doesn't do it anymore for some reason.

My friend brought his dog over once and my cat just sat on a ledge and watched him. I was surprised, he didn't seem to really care and just treated the dog like a person. He eventually jumped off the ledge near the dog and the dog came over to say hi. The cat didn't take well to his space being intruded on, so dog hair was immediately flying in the air and he got about 20 blows in before I could pull the dog away. The dog was yelping for a good minute after getting his ass kicked. My friend wasn't too impressed.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

And another..............


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No doubt.

Cats are lot smaller than dogs but they are a LOT faster!. They move like greased lightning. They are also natural born hunter-killer machines. Dogs are not.

I once had a little fluffy orange cat that I raised from a wild kitten here on Salt Spring (the totally feral and unapproachable mother was living under a local school portable. She was run over just after the kitten was born. I inherited the tiny offspring). This cat..."Micky" was very affectionate. And totally deadly.

That small six pound cat killed a very mean 100 pound rottweiler guard dog in about fifteen seconds when she was two years old. This large dog was in locked in the cab of a buddy's truck parked in my driveway and when my little orange cat spotted this dog on her turf, she flew into the open window of the pickup and ripped him to bits almost before he could even yelp. He bled out in the footwell of that Ford half ton with both his eyes gone and his throat ripped out.

By the time I got over to the truck (at a dead run), the large mean guard dog was shaking and gasping on the floor in it's final death throes. Micky was on the seat,licking her paws clean and looking rather pleased with herself.

And that wasn't the only time she snuffed a rather large dog in record time, either. She did in a fighting pit bull (called "Mr Evil") about six weeks after that. But she got a small scar on her nose from that one.

The guy wanted to sue me. Said that dog was a fighting dog and cost him about a grand. I said "Fine...I'll bring my little orange cat to court with me and you can explain to the judge just exactly how she killed your Mr Evil"

And that was the end of that.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow. That sounds like a powerful cat.

They are definately very powerful creatures when they want to be. When my cats muscles are fully flexed and tense, you can feel the power.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I love both cats and dogs.........they each have their own unique personalities.........my 8 month old kitten is hilarious - somewhat affectionate, she prefers company and my become more cuddly when an older cat - right now......completely bonkers. My shepard is the happiest and most intelligent dog that I have had and I have had dogs all my life. All she requires is someone to throw a ball and she is in doggy heaven.


----------

